# Heads up for router table builders



## pcb1962 (21 Jan 2015)

The Trend clearance shop on eBay are selling a mitre fence and track at the moment for £5 with free postage!
Item no 271747575539, 9 left as of now.

Edit: All gone now


----------



## SammyQ (21 Jan 2015)

ccasion5: 

Guess what I just got?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (21 Jan 2015)

They won't post to Ireland though.


----------



## graduate_owner (21 Jan 2015)

Thanks PCB, I just got one of those too. Can't go wrong for a fiver, post free.

K


----------



## Ed Bray (21 Jan 2015)

And me, many thanks.


----------



## jumps (21 Jan 2015)

looks like I got the last one..... cheers


----------



## Higon (23 Jan 2015)

Is that really "Trend" or just someone using the name? The other items for sale look very un- Trend... snow shovels? lol


----------



## pcb1962 (23 Jan 2015)

Higon":36sx6r7e said:


> Is that really "Trend" or just someone using the name?



Definitely the real Trend, I've had loads of stuff from them, end-of-line, discontinued stuff etc. The price they put on stuff barely covers the shipping usually, had some amazing bargains from them.


----------



## SammyQ (23 Jan 2015)

"They won't post to Ireland though."*keithkarl2007*

Yup, Southern Ireland, as in the replublic of? Yup, the postal systems don't integrate(?) so no, they don't(?). 

I live in Belfast. My postal service is Royal Mail. I got a dispatch note yesterday. I'm looking forward to a parcel.

Could everybody please take note? I, and thousands of like-minded U.K. citizens (well, several million of us actually) live here and are insulted on a daily basis by comments like "Does not post to Northern Ireland" on Ebay and folk like KK2007 above who seemed to assume we are unreachable by normal Snail Mail.

I'm not waving a politicised flag here, just pointing out we ARE part of G.B./U.K.; H.M. Treasury bites just as deep here, our N.H.S. is your N.H.S. we don't need a passport to visit Doncaster and we have toilet paper and streetlamps too.

Sam


----------



## marcros (23 Jan 2015)

SammyQ":1u1zeon6 said:


> "They won't post to Ireland though."*keithkarl2007*
> 
> Yup, Southern Ireland, as in the replublic of? Yup, the postal systems don't integrate(?) so no, they don't(?).
> 
> ...



Part of the UK but not GB (hammer) :lol:


----------



## SammyQ (23 Jan 2015)

Drat! My bad! I most respectfully acknowledge Marcros's eagle eye on my careless mistake.  

Sam


----------



## Rhossydd (23 Jan 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday and I've just unpacked it.
I can see why they were off loading them, they're pretty poor.
In the photo it looks like a metal assembly which would have been great, but it's all plastic. Not worth taking the trouble to build into anything from what I can see.

Some other miscellaneous bits of socket set were worth the total paid for both.


----------



## jumps (23 Jan 2015)

Rhossydd":12q6l1yx said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and I've just unpacked it.
> I can see why they were off loading them, they're pretty poor.
> In the photo it looks like a metal assembly which would have been great, but it's all plastic. Not worth taking the trouble to build into anything from what I can see.
> 
> Some other miscellaneous bits of socket set were worth the total paid for both.



It's the assembly straight from their SRT (starter router table)

Mine arrived today and it's already installed - for what I want it for on a router table it's fine; more of a simple sled track than a mitre/angled arrangement. I have locked the mitre at 90 with an additional pin into a piece of ply as a fence attachment which helps it retain the angle better too (easily removed if required).



20150123_120650 by duncan mackie, on Flickr


----------



## graduate_owner (24 Jan 2015)

Mine has arrived too - it must have cost £5 for the box, packing and carriage. As has been posted, the quality is not great (I thought Trend produced good quality stuff so I am a bit surprised at this). However it will come in useful on my sanding table and certainly worth a fiver.

K


----------



## SammyQ (29 Jan 2015)

Well, it arrived today and I'm unchuffed. As said above, this is a toy of Hong Kong plastic variety. There is a threaded handle I might recycle, but the quadrant it's attached to won't survive a careless whack anything denser than balsa. The mitre track (is that what it is?) is bowed inwards and 'sticky'. Sheesh. Moral? Look twice.....  

Sam


----------



## Ram64 (13 Feb 2015)

There's more on there now with a few other items also, including a vacuum bed kit, 2" stepped hose bayonet and dvd rack organiser inserts plus a few other bits


Nigel


----------



## pcb1962 (13 Feb 2015)

Ram64":l7i4cb3a said:


> There's more on there now with a few other items also, including a vacuum bed kit, 2" stepped hose bayonet and dvd rack organiser inserts plus a few other bits



I've just ordered a few of the stepped hose reducers at a quid each, hopefully they're similar to Numatic ones that Axminster sell at nearly 15 quid a go


----------



## porker (13 Feb 2015)

Thanks Nigel for the heads up on the reducers. Just ordered a couple.


----------



## Ram64 (13 Feb 2015)

As did I, but has been mentioned before the packaging and postage must cost more than the item, I've ordered a few small items from them before and it's been the same case......But hey who are we to argue 

HTH

Nigel


----------



## graduate_owner (16 Feb 2015)

I can't see any reducers on clearance now but there are still some umach vacuum clamping kits for a fiver including carriage.

K


----------

